

Password mgmt app for startups. thoughts? - eanticev
http://vaultapp.me/

======
clayhebert
1Password - <https://agilebits.com/onepassword>

I swear by it. Costs about $50 but it's some of the best money I've ever
spent. Saves me probably 10-20 minutes per day. Every day.

Bonus hack = use Dropbox to store the password file so it's in the cloud and
works across your devices.

[http://help.agilebits.com/1Password3/configure_dropbox_on_ma...](http://help.agilebits.com/1Password3/configure_dropbox_on_mac.html)

~~~
zeb
I run this exact same rigging, and it's best solution I've found. Outside of
the cost, no complaints.

------
theunraveler
Good idea. I did one of these a while back.
<https://github.com/theunraveler/SequoiaApp>

------
sethberger
i love the idea. need a way to know who i sent a password to, and if they've
used it.

------
tmcleod3
Love this idea!

